# The Apple Iphone Unlock Controversy



## Satcomer (Feb 21, 2016)

Well I bet you have heard about news of Apple Resisting the FBI Oder for a software patch well now it seems AppleID password was reset by County Goverment to Government terrorist account and this really strengthens Apple position! 

I support Apple position in this whole thing! What do you think?


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 21, 2016)

I support Apple as well. Does the FBI really think they are that trustworthy and we believe that they will only use it on ONE phone?  

But then....Is possible to create software that will self destruct after one use?


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 21, 2016)

Here’s the letter from Mr. Cook to Apple Customers: 

http://www.apple.com/customer-letter/


----------



## pds (Feb 22, 2016)

Could not be prouder of Apple's position on this. The very idea of the government forcing a company to expend its resources (not that they don't have lots of that) to create a tool that does not exist is heinous. Governments (and policing agencies specifically) tend towards tyranny and the only way to stop that is to refuse to roll over.

I also have a big problem with the whole "OMG it's a terrorist" panic. There have been numerous cases in our recent past of people going ape on the job. There is even a coined phrase for it. Do we forget about people "going postal"? I am not trying to defend the San Bernadino bad guys - they got what they deserved - but put it in perspective.

And if we do find that the SB bad guys have a cadre of other baddies and we grab them all and kill them too - did we solve any problems or bring any real justice? Society has issues that need to be addressed but I fear a stronger police force may be exactly the opposite of what's needed


----------



## pds (Feb 24, 2016)

Apple will use a 1st Amendment defense. I guess that means they will call the request coerced speech. 

Aside from the privacy and security concerns this is what concerns me most, the government coercing cooperation in their investigation. When we talk about precedents, that one is ominous.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 24, 2016)

It is more than just one phone. Another case has been in the courts in Brooklyn. Cook is right.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 5, 2016)

The latest - over 40 companies and several dozen individuals are supporting Apple in this case. It will be interesting just how far the Justice department will go on this.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 6, 2016)

Well it look like this with Amazon Fire TVs are now at the center of controversey with it's users: Amazon U-Turns on fire TV OS Device Encryption. Looks like Amazon caved after users found out! The FBI plan looks like tech users are waking up on the bad backdoor plans!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 6, 2016)

There are law enforcements in the US just waiting for the FBI to win. NY alone has 175 phones they need to unlock for ‘investigative’ purposes. It opens the door to pandora’s box. 
Did Amazon change their mind since siding with Apple? Why did they remove the encryption in the first place?


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 29, 2016)

Well the news Apple iPhone FBI Justice Department and then Apple Resonse to FBI hack and this story has been put on hold.

Now mark my words the US Goverment will try again to outlaw cell phone encryption! They will use the Patriot Act to continue chip away our  Constitutional rights as long as that poorly written law keeps in the books!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 29, 2016)

They already listen in to many phone conversations but the chatter they hear is ignored. ‘We didn’t think it was viable information’. They have more information than they could possible act on, yet they want more. There are many more phones sitting in evidence lockers waiting to be broken into. 

Remember the FBI went to court because they thought it was impossible to break into the phone without a back door from Apple and fought for months. Now it is ‘never mind’? 

Funny - they will try to outlaw encryption for everyone but themselves.


----------



## pds (Apr 9, 2016)

California Dianne Senator Feinstein recently authored of a really bad bill concerning encryption, requiring all encryptors to provide backdoors. The only good news is it has only a snowball's chance of getting passed and may actually make people realize how dumb the idea is.

And...
today  the WSJ says the Justice Dept has reapplied in a NYC case to compel Apple to open a drug dealer's phone. In that case the owner - convicted of some drug-related crime - can't remember his pass code. So since they can't force him to remember the code, they will force Apple to by-pass it. (link is to a WSJ related site. The original article is behind a paywall.)


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 9, 2016)

And the circle begins again. The DOJ also has a phone in Boston they are fighting to get opened,


----------



## pds (Apr 11, 2016)

Good thing Apple has a cash hoard - they may wind up using a chunk of it to fight the onslaught.


----------



## Satcomer (May 10, 2016)

Well now the news now is  Apple iPhone NY case ending Active Apple Litigation. 

So a hack ended the case! I guess they just watch a video.


----------



## Cheryl (May 10, 2016)

In the New York case, someone gave them the passcode. It was ‘I forgot' to 'Now I remember’

Of course, why didn’t the FBI just search YouTube in the CA case. 

There are more cases. One state’s attorney (or county) said he has 175 phones he needs unlocked.


----------



## Satcomer (May 13, 2016)

Well the plot gets thicker with the new revelation Judge Rules Suspects required to unlock phone with Fingerprint. The short of it is a guess he believes the fingerprint could be used because you can fingerprinted if arrested so the cell phone fingerprint unlock if arrested!


----------



## Cheryl (May 13, 2016)

LOL - only if you have your phone set with fingerprint lock. It won’t work if that was never set up or turned off.

But that article you linked is from 2014....


----------



## pds (May 16, 2016)

Not to go off-topic, but there is an underlying problem here, and that is the expansion of police authority and subsequent abuse thereof. I was overseas for many years and can't say when it began, but law enforcement is badder and bolder now than it was when I left in the 80s. The police are armed to the teeth to keep us safe from terrorism, but then abuse that commission by tazing unarmed homeless people, shooting innocent citizens, choking suspects and manhandling teenagers on bicycles. 

The idea of "shoot first and ask questions later" used to be a dumb joke. Now it's SOP and it's scary. Add to that the fear-mongering of the current election cycle and scary is too simple a description.

How is the ruling in Satcomer's link  not coercion to self-incrimination??? In the past these things may have been written on paper and accessible, but I did not have to go get them for you. If the cops had warrant for my house they could make me open a locked closet, but not force me to provide a combination to a safe. The courts are split on whether a password is a key or a combination. To me it's a combination, but that won't help _you_ when some magistrate says it's a key. 

It is a new world, but I'm not sure how brave it is. This will hit the Supreme Court in the next few years. How that plays out could be decide in November.


----------



## Cheryl (May 16, 2016)

All in the name of terrorists. But the phone controversy has been expanded to include phones from gang members and drug dealers. I sure don’t like what is happening.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 16, 2016)

There is another wrinkle in this saga Media Outlets Sue FBI to Find Out Details of Secret iPhone Unlocking Deal.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 17, 2016)

Makes you wonder just what are they hiding.


----------



## pds (Oct 20, 2016)

Here we go again. Police are forcing folks to use their fingerprint "key" to unlock phones 

Great article, that looks at the boundaries of police/judicial power and personal freedom.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 20, 2016)

There was a news story about the police in New York I believe that was trying to force a person to type in their pass code. ‘I forgot it’ was the phrase of the month. 

As for finger prints...The police can not force all the people within the address of the search warrant to pull out their phones and unlock them. The search warrant must cover the search of the person and all the names of those people. The government is pulling some fine hairs here.


----------



## orangemacintosh (May 9, 2019)

Has anyone ever used an unlocking service online? I am thinking iphone approved unlock, doctor sim, unlock base and the like. Are they any good? They work remotely.


----------



## QueenOfTech (May 22, 2019)

orangemacintosh said:


> Has anyone ever used an unlocking service online? I am thinking iphone approved unlock, doctor sim, unlock base and the like. Are they any good? They work remotely.


Um, those links refer to iPhone SIM card unlocking services, not unlocking the passcode.


----------

